# Carseat spinoff- Seat Placement for two children?



## marlee (Aug 29, 2005)

This is our second child so our dd is in the middle. So do I move her over and to which side? And put the infant seat in the middle? Or one on each side?
I think that both seats will fit side by side but I'm not 100% sure until I try it.

What is your set up and why?

Thanks.


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

Our boys went on each side of the backseat. I was a little concerned about DS1 "fussing" (tossing things, poking, prodding, that sort of thing that never actually happened








) around with DS2 since he was barely 2 so we figured it would be best to put them on separate sides. We will have 3 seats in a row once this little man arrives


----------



## greenmom4 (Dec 19, 2007)

I believe (and I could be totally wrong here) that it's considered "safest" to leave your older kiddo in the middle and put the bucket on either side. I know this is true if your older one is in a booster, but I believe it's also true for a ff seat - since the bucket seats are rear facing they have added protection that a ff seat doesn't have - something like that.

That said, with two, we put them on either side. We rarely drive and to be honest, it was a lot more convenient.







:


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I've heard that you put the least safe carseat in the middle. If your dd is in a convertible and the baby is in an infant bucket the infant bucket is safer so she should go on the side and your older child in the middle.


----------



## kris4chloe (Jun 18, 2005)

i am debating also. I am thinking having the baby on the driver side, and moving my son to the middle. right now he is on the driver side cuz he still needs to be buckled in and it is to hard for me to reach in and buckle him since I drive an suv. but i am thinking if i put him in the middle it will be hard trying to get to him over the baby's seat. or i would have to leave the baby out and then buckle him in, then put her in.

but if i put the baby in the middle and we have taken the bucket off the base, then we are lifting the base over him or walking around to the other side?

my problem is i drive an suv that seats 8 but i will have 5 kids so that only leaves one open seat, and my older kids would kill each other if all three of them had to sit in the back. so i think i need to keep two little ones in seat in the middle and driver side, so one of my olders will sit in the second row with a shoulder belt and two in the back.


----------



## MySunflowerBoys (Nov 22, 2005)

We have always kept the middle seat empty for our two, because I sat in the back with them unless it was a quick drive. Seemed like they always needed something until they were over the age of 2..

With 3 in our van, the two youngest will be in the center row & the oldest in the back row, unless we go out of town. Then the two oldest will sit in the back and I will sit in the middle to tend to the baby.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

If my infant seat will fit on the side with my Britax in the middle that is how I will do it. My daughter is ff so I would want her to stay in the middle if possible. She is 3.5 and already massively in love so I am not worried about her poking the baby.

If that doesn't work my toddler will go behind the driver's seat ff (slightly safer) and the infant seat will go behind the passenger seat.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I am moving this to family safety, home of all carseat threads.


----------

